# Cargo load of a 6X12



## POWteam (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi all

How many bigfoots can I pile (and I do mean "PILE") into a 6X12 v nose, along with 2 assembled layout blinds?

Thanks

Looking at this one:
http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/fi ... e-95927178


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

12-14 dozen originals. I used a cargo net across the back to separate an area for the blinds and other miscellaneous equipment. I recommend screwing heads/feet on though. With all those decoys thrown in a trailer everything comes apart and its a pain to be putting decoys together in the field. Good luck!


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Myles J Flaten said:


> 12-14 dozen originals. I used a cargo net across the back to separate an area for the blinds and other miscellaneous equipment. I recommend screwing heads/feet on though. With all those decoys thrown in a trailer everything comes apart and its a pain to be putting decoys together in the field. Good luck!


Everything he said x2


----------

